# professional help needed



## cda (Apr 26, 2015)

I want to run at least four tv cable size wires from in the attic, go through sheetrock ceiling into a closet.

I am looking for something, like a electric outlet plate or similar, to put on the ceiling.

one so it looks half way good,

but also, I would like to get the best seal between the inside of the house and the attic, so I do not have a hole in the ceiling.

I have found a couple of things, but it does not appear to give a good seal.

http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/pathwaplfors.html

http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/larger-cable-entry-bracket-ce1rp.html

ANY suggestions???????


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 27, 2015)

Cable, IT cable, or speaker wire??


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Cable, IT cable, or speaker wire??


Trying to install security cameras.

Starting with four and can go to eight total.

Each camera has a cable

About the size of cable TV cable, but will be starting with four  cables.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 27, 2015)

Bring in each wire separately


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Bring in each wire separately


The camera mount covers going into the house.

I am trying to figure out from the attic, through Sheetrock ceiling, into a closet.

I will have four to begin with and maybe add four more in the future.

I do not want to drill a two or three inch hole, and leave it open from the closet into the attic.


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Bring in each wire separately


The camera mount covers going into the house.

I am trying to figure out from the attic, through Sheetrock ceiling, into a closet.

I will have four to begin with and maybe add four more in the future.

I do not want to drill a two or three inch hole, and leave it open from the closet into the attic.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 27, 2015)

will a rubber grommet similar to what's shown the picture from an electrical (auto) supplier fill the bill?


----------



## ICE (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> will a rubber grommet similar to what's shown the picture from an electrical (auto) supplier fill the bill?


Maybe, I was trying to do all four wires through the same hole,

And some how seal the hole


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

...........


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 27, 2015)

Termination box. Bring the coax and cat into the wall, then into the box, then distribute from there. Easy peasy sleazy greasy.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Termination box. Bring the coax and cat into the wall, then into the box, then distribute from there. Easy peasy sleazy greasy. Brent.


hummmmm???

Interesting, I was trying to do it the easy way and just knock a hole in the ceiling, did not think to snake it down the wall.

Just trying to to the littlest attic time as possible, have to belly crawl to get to where I want to take the cables into the closet.

Will have to see how muc more trouble it is to take them down a wall.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 27, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> I do not want to drill a two or three inch hole, and leave it open from the closet into the attic.


You do not drill a big hole, I used these very grommets in the attic/ceiling and ran separate lines into the attic for speaker wires.

you can get them at home depot.

Drill from the bottom to limit the "time in the attic"


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> You do not drill a big hole, I used these very grommets in the attic/ceiling and ran separate lines into the attic for speaker wires.you can get them at home depot.
> 
> Drill from the bottom to limit the "time in the attic"


I keep forgetting there are two phone jacks attached to each cable, that also have to go through the ceiling,, kind of like this

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Female+Phone+jack+plugs&h=1000&w=1000&th=160&tw=160&fn=psg03261_kenable_ltd_phono_socket_phono_plug.jpg&fs=53.6%20k&el=boss_pics_2&tu=http:%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DJN.wVSM5E5EDSLNDuqFhxuNzw%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D160%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fitm%2FRCA-Male-Phono-Plug-to-2-x-RCA-Female-Phono-Sockets-%2F200617120444&udata=76651a120c0ce67255d375a469a1d92e&rid=NALONKLPMNTR382GFWPJUE&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.kenable.co.uk%2Fimages%2Fpsg03261_kenable_ltd_phono_socket_phono_plug.jpg


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> You do not drill a big hole, I used these very grommets in the attic/ceiling and ran separate lines into the attic for speaker wires.you can get them at home depot.
> 
> Drill from the bottom to limit the "time in the attic"


I keep forgetting there are two phone jacks attached to each cable, that also have to go through the ceiling,, kind of like this

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&cat=pics&c=pf&q=Female+Phone+jack+plugs&h=1000&w=1000&th=160&tw=160&fn=psg03261_kenable_ltd_phono_socket_phono_plug.jpg&fs=53.6%20k&el=boss_pics_2&tu=http:%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DJN.wVSM5E5EDSLNDuqFhxuNzw%26pid%3D15.1%26H%3D160%26W%3D160&rl=NONE&u=http:%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fitm%2FRCA-Male-Phono-Plug-to-2-x-RCA-Female-Phono-Sockets-%2F200617120444&udata=76651a120c0ce67255d375a469a1d92e&rid=NALONKLPMNTR382GFWPJUE&oiu=http:%2F%2Fwww.kenable.co.uk%2Fimages%2Fpsg03261_kenable_ltd_phono_socket_phono_plug.jpg


----------



## JBI (Apr 27, 2015)

One small hole per wire and seal with caulk. All you need is an air seal...


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> One small hole per wire and seal with caulk. All you need is an air seal...


Hmmmm

Maybe what I will go to or fish them the wall and out the bottom


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 27, 2015)

The advantage of a tbox is that once you terminate there it makes it easy to go anywhere else. I always put a conduit from the box into the attic or crawlspace and that makes it ready for any future work, no matter what it is. Just solves problems you don't have yet.

Brent.


----------

